

Ask HN: Should I revive a dead project? - mathgladiator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Re1QJMXLE<p>This was the first start-up that I did, and I'm looking at it now going "holy cow, we built that!?!?"<p>Is it worth reviving?
======
stretchwithme
why did you give up on it? What has changed?

~~~
mathgladiator
Not exactly sure, but I think money had something to do with it.

------
grillmaster
looks good how much work to get it up and running? I'd say go for it if you
don't have other pressing projects around.

